# wart removal cpt 17110



## abyrne

Can anyone tell me the correct way to bill for RE-TREATMENT of the same wart, during the 10 day global period?  CPT 17110 was billed for the first treatment.

I have been told re-treatment of the same wart during the global period, cannot be billed.  I was later told that an office visit should be billed for the re-treatment.  Later I was told that cpt 17110 should be billed with a 76 modifier.   

Can anyone clarify the correct way to bill for the re-treatment of the same wart duiring the global period.


----------



## dmaec

was this a "planned" retreatment of the wart?  Done one day, and told to come back in however many days (within global) for retreat?

why was it retreated within the global days?


----------



## FTessaBartels

*17110-76*

If this actually was re-treatment, I'd go with 17110-76.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## ESORENSEN

*Retreatment of wart within post-op period*

How does the modifier 76 affect the reimbursement?  Is reimbursement reduced significantly?  Further, if the retreatment is planned(modifier 58), how does that affect reimbursement?


----------



## bziegman

Please tell me your not coding for reimbursement reasons!!!

Even though the diagram states Medicare this same rule would apply with any other carrier. 

Please follow this link that will assist you with what modifier to use

http://codingnews.inhealthcare.com/toolkit/decision-chart-modifier-78-58-or-79/

Thanks


----------

